# StudentDriver build thread



## StudentDriver (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello, I am a proud new owner of a 2014 Silver Chevrolet Cruze LT. My modifications I have made in the week I have owned the vehicle are as follows: white LED map lights, blue LED dome lights, Plasti-Dipped lip spoiler and rear logo, and finally, removal of the tacky LT badge+dealer badge. Planned modifications are a cold air intake, lowering springs, the recommended trans fluid swap, possibly a budget exhaust, an RS logo for the rear to replace the LT logo, a tune(trifecta?), and full headlight and tail light fixture swaps. Additionally, whatever I think of at a later date.

White LED map lights







Dipped spoiler, logo, and removed LT badge







Blue LED dome lights


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome and congrats. Post pictures please. We like seeing what people do with their Cruzen.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
_*StudentDriver*_,

Congratulations, a hearty welcome and our thanks for choosing to join a fantastic bunch of Cruze-minded automobile enthusiasts like you. If you've got an intractable question, chances are pretty darn good someone here can answer it and point you in the right direction

BTW, whenever you have your new Cruze modded just the way you like it, be sure to enter it in CruzeTALK's COTM _(Cruze of the Month) _competition. In additional to the universal acclaim and considerable monetary rewards awarded to top entries, past winners have gone on to fame making guest appearances on hit television shows and have even been candidates for enshrinement on boxes of Wheaties.


----------



## StudentDriver (Mar 14, 2015)

Pictures added to original post


----------

